# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  snooker spreadsheets

## cobbydaler

:Confused: 
Hi I am the secretary of a snooker league, I have trolled Google hundreds of time trying to look for simple spreadsheets for player stats, League tables, Player high Breaks specifically for *snooke*r not (soccer, football, baseball, volleyball). just snooker please.

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

----------

